# Nakamichi Sound Space 12 Amber Light



## asianshadow (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a Nakamichi Sound Space 12 the is not able to power on. I can see the amber light on the receiver but the power will not work. 

I took it to an electronics store and the guy told me that it could be the power regulator and he does not know if he can get the part for it.

Is this the problem??? if it is, can I order it somewhere?

TIA


----------

